# Orphaned twin grinding teeth. Should I be worried?



## dkosh (Apr 11, 2012)

I have 2 week old twins that just lost their mother 2 days ago. The little ram took to the bottle and now the feeding bucket great. The little ewe on the other hand has been difficult to bottle feed. I notice that she grinds her teeth the whole time I'm trying to get her to take the bottle. I've also tried to get her to take the bucket but that is even worse of a fight. I am able to get her to suck on the bottle but I have to work at it. My question is, her teeth grinding, is it pain or stress? Should I worry?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 11, 2012)

Grinding teeth is often a sign of pain, but in this case, it could very well be annoyance.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have fed lots of bottle lambs, some have been on there mothers for a while, and those often times grind there teeth because they want nothing to do with the bottle. I am going to say she is annoyed.


----------



## dkosh (Apr 12, 2012)

She stopped grinding today and I didn't have to fight with her to eat. Yeah! I think the tough part is over. Now to get her to take the bucket.... Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Yee Haa! Glad she finally realized the bottle is good for her. Sorry you lost your ewe though 

Liz


----------

